# Tivos for sale



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

I have multiple Tivos for sale. All of them are Series 2

All of them include: 
-- lifetime subscriptions
-- free shipping within the US
-- remote controls
-- a Tivo branded wireless G internet adapter

$95 - 60 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331309589919?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

$140 - 500 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331309598879?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

$185 - 1,000 hours
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331309617207?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

I live north of Dallas. If anyone is interested in purchasing any of these let me know. I would probably knock some of the pricing off if I can give these to you in person without having to pay shipping.

Thanks!

TC


----------

